# Advice on removing dent from the tank of a vintage Schwinn Jaguar..thanks!



## bikemonkey (Mar 27, 2017)

I am restoring this '59 Schwinn Jaguar and am thinking that using a soft rubber hammer over a block of Styofoam will be the best way to improve the appearance..ideas? http://i.imgur.com/3wDU2FT.jpg


----------



## Oilit (Mar 27, 2017)

I remember seeing a video somewhere, maybe Youtube, guy was hammering sheet metal supported on a sand bag. People post all kinds of how-to videos on YouTube.


----------



## bikemonkey (Mar 28, 2017)

That's an excellent tip! Thanks so much!


----------



## kwoodyh (Jun 6, 2017)

Harbor freight sells a small hand size leather shot filled bag that is perfect if you can get to both sides of the dent. If it's just a soft dent and not a crease in the tin, hammer and dolly work is much easier on vintage sheet metal it will usually return to it's original shape.


----------



## kwoodyh (Jun 9, 2017)

bikeymonkey said:


> I am restoring this '59 Schwinn Jaguar and am thinking that using a soft rubber hammer over a block of Styofoam will be the best way to improve the appearance..ideas? http://i.imgur.com/3wDU2FT.jpg




Here's how I did it on a fender. 1st picture the offending dent.


----------



## kwoodyh (Jun 9, 2017)

Next picture is the same dent but the surface has been cleaned a bit and it is from the other direction, this dent is almost a crease.


----------



## kwoodyh (Jun 9, 2017)

My tools.


----------



## kwoodyh (Jun 9, 2017)

Dent from the underside. I mark the peak with a paint pen.


----------



## kwoodyh (Jun 9, 2017)

Trusty homemade wooden mallet and the shot filled leather bag from Harbor Freight, and after a couple of well aimed smacks. A picture of the little bike the fender goes on.


----------

